# Awesome Start to the 2012 River Fishing Season!!!



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Well fished the Frankfort vicinity yesterday, and hit up the stream, and a little surf. Found some great action! Ended up with 25+fish in a afternoons fish. Mix of Coho, and Kings. The Coho and Kings were in great shape and were chrome! For the fly rod the best set up was bright Hookset Streamers while doing fast swings/strips. For the spinning rod the best bright day set up was a 20-25g Cleardrift float floating a Olive/Black UV Hookset Jig. With the Clear low water it is very important to use a stealthy set up!! Light line (6-10lb fluoro)!! Cleardrift floats play a huge roll in the program. I will have a video up soon.


----------



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Few more pics.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Good job! Wish I had had that luck this weekend.


----------



## tunglnguyen (Jan 18, 2011)

kwcharne said:


> Good job! Wish I had had that luck this weekend.


Great job! I was on the PM today and had a hard time finding fishing. When we finally located some, they wanted nothing to do with my presentation.


----------



## spankin eyes 2 (Dec 31, 2010)

awsome job on the feeessshhhhhhh great pics as well ....like the under water pic to cool... thanks for sharing....


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice goin! Ill be up there tomorrow, I hope i fare that well...


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Real nice job man. Very impressed!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

That underwater pic is one of the best ive seen in a long time!!! As a matter of fact I saved it to my phone!!!! Great job on the fish by the way!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! It was a great day on the water! It was my first time on these rivers, and it was an expereince that is going to keep me coming back!  I am getting my drivers License in a couple weeks so I will be out there more than just on the weekends!  I put some footage together, and a little instructional as of to what I was doing. I will have it up a little later tonight.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

The weighted fly is not legal on the water you were fishing. Nice catch though.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Fast rips you say?? Hmmms

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

walleyerick said:


> The weighted fly is not legal on the water you were fishing. Nice catch though.


 
You sure?


----------



## TheKing07 (Sep 27, 2007)

It doesnt look like a weighted fly. It looks like a jig variation to me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

TheKing07 said:


> It doesnt look like a weighted fly. It looks like a jig variation to me
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


same thing....


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Benz said:


> You sure?


Yep, I've waded that stretch many times and that river is single hook only with no attached weight and a 3/8 gap between point and shank.


----------



## caddisman (May 11, 2011)

What color(s) were you using with the fly rod?


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

walleyerick said:


> The weighted fly is not legal on the water you were fishing. Nice catch though.


That was a jig, and it is perfectly legal on that stretch as long as it is a single hook and 3/8" or less from point to shank.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

walleyerick said:


> Yep, I've waded that stretch many times and that river is single hook only with no attached weight and a 3/8 gap between point and shank.


You can definitely use a jig....ex) jig tipped w/ a wax worm under a bobber.


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

They must have been standing right next to him with the play by play we're getting.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

davido said:


> They must have been standing right next to him with the play by play we're getting.


It's a combination of jealousy and a severe lack of self esteem. You can't go much lower than putting someone down just to start something when they haven't thrown anything offensive in your direction in the first place.


----------

